# My Brother's Goat



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Haven't met too many Guitar players that like vintage gear but not vintage cars (and I have to keep my posts up to win the pedal contest). This is my brothers '69 GTO - a numbers car that I spent a few summers helping him restore.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I was hoping to see a few pictures of a GOAT Drool


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I was thinkin`....this guys brother has a goat? Possible if he lives in the sticks. Guess I`m not up to snuff on all the new terminology. Cool car.....er....goat.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

"Here comes the Judge!"
Sweet car.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Sweet car !!

This is my brother's goat.....



















:boy we need some laugh smilies: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow what a let down this thread was!!!

Very nice car bet that thing is great on Gas though!!!

:rockon2:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Sweet car !!
> 
> This is my brother's goat.....
> 
> ...



brother`s eh?...............riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

GOAT = Greatest of all time.

I knew the title would get you wondering....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Sweet car !!
> 
> This is my brother's goat.....
> 
> ...


You realize that's sheep right? But I guess in Tundra bay you take what you can get. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Haven't met too many Guitar players that like vintage gear but not vintage cars (and I have to keep my posts up to win the pedal contest). This is my brothers '69 GTO - a numbers car that I spent a few summers helping him restore.


I've had a hankering for a 67' Vette all my life. Never had any luck finding a fixer upper and well now you might as well buy a ferrari at the price the go for.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've had a hankering for a 67' Vette all my life. Never had any luck finding a fixer upper and well now you might as well buy a ferrari at the price the go for.


The GTO cost a pretty penny to restore - I would have gone with a new Vette for the money He dropped on this. He hired a bodyman to work weekends getting everything perfect. Everything is in showroom condition, so it is as close to you can get to a new car as it could be.

It turned out really nice and my bother had wanted a '69 GTO for as long as I can remember. It's nice to see someone get what they have been pining over all their life. He doesn't play guitar, but he makes GTO faces when he drives it.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You realize that's sheep right? But I guess in Tundra bay you take what you can get. :tongue:



We also realise this thread is about a car and not a goat.....but the title of the thread is what got our attention. :laugh please:
Also we are up with the times here in Tundra Bay....we don't discriminate against goats, sheep, horses, cows or donkeys....we are only prejudiced against ***s, ***s, ****s, ******s, ******s, people named Jeff and the G*vernm*nt. :food-smiley-015: :2guns:

And BTW....that *IS* my brothers goat........mine is prettier than that goldiggin' fat wh**e. 

:banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> We also realise this thread is about a car and not a goat.....but the title of the thread is what got our attention. :laugh please:
> Also we are up with the times here in Tundra Bay....we don't discriminate against goats, sheep, horses, cows or donkeys....we are only prejudiced against ***s, ***s, ****s, ******s, ******s, people named Jeff and the G*vernm*nt. :food-smiley-015: :2guns:
> 
> And BTW....that *IS* my brothers goat........mine is prettier than that goldiggin' fat wh**e.
> ...


 
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gto*

Hi Hamm.I've got a 70 GTO 455 that i've had since 1993.Engine out being rebuilt.43 now owned a GTO since I was 17.Great reliable fun cars.Wish I could post a pic but its in my 1 car garage and I ain't pushing it.Is your brothers car a Judge?Looks great.take care Rory


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is everybody's brother a car nut?

mine is. he had a GTO, too, i forget what year. even won a trophy competing in a pro drag race.

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Woodster said:


> Hi Hamm.I've got a 70 GTO 455 that i've had since 1993.Engine out being rebuilt.43 now owned a GTO since I was 17.Great reliable fun cars.Wish I could post a pic but its in my 1 car garage and I ain't pushing it.Is your brothers car a Judge?Looks great.take care Rory


It's not a Judge, it is a numbers car from Rumble Potiac in Toronto - Everything is original except for the paint clour - it is supposed to be blue. Since he has changed the paint colour I have been bugging him about adding the RAM air intake (the hood inlets are blocked off on the other models), which is all this car is missing tp be badged a Judge (I'm actually not 100% sure on this though).

He kept the original Engine and had it re-built, but he cracked the block last year. He's had it fixed and magnafluxed just to keep the numbers matching.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...is everybody's brother a car nut?
> 
> mine is. he had a GTO, too, i forget what year. even won a trophy competing in a pro drag race.
> 
> -dh


I'm a car nut myself, I think If I didn't put so much money into guitars my project car would be out of my garage and on ethe street where it belongs.

I have four older brothers, and only myself and one other has the bug.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Sweet car !!
> 
> This is my brother's goat.....
> 
> ...


Whoa...that's creepy, zoophile products on the market???:confused-smiley-010


----------

